# السلام عليكم سؤالي بخصوص حمام الكريم لمن لديه الخبره



## دعاء الكراون (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
عملت حمام كريم مكون من شمع بلسم كيلو وماء بلسم كيلو وتمن شمع ايمالجين علي 60ك ماء وطلع المنتج خفيف جدا لو ممكن طريقه اتقل بيها حمام الكريم اكون شاكره جدا


----------



## masterprint (15 أبريل 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عملت حمام كريم مكون من شمع بلسم كيلو وماء بلسم كيلو وتمن شمع ايمالجين علي 60ك ماء وطلع المنتج خفيف جدا لو ممكن طريقه اتقل بيها حمام الكريم اكون شاكره جدا


انت صح بس خليها 20 لتر ماء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 أبريل 2013)

الشموع 25% والزيوت 75% وبعد الانصهار نضيفهم على نفس كميتهم ماء ساخن لنفس درجة الحرارة75 درجة تقريبا ومضاف عليها 10% من الماء جليسرين وبعد التقليب تضاف المادة الحافظة عند حرارة اقل من 45 درجة


----------



## دعاء الكراون (15 أبريل 2013)

المشكله دلوقتي في الكميه اللي عملتها هل في طريقه اتقلها بيها ولا كده خلاص هرميه؟ 
اشكرك استاذ عيد القادر علي اهتمامك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أبريل 2013)

مفيش يا بنتى حاجة بتترمى ضاعفى كمية الشمع وماء البلسم فى نفس المنتج المصنوع بدون مياه جديدة


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

احسنت ا عبد القادر


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك استاذ عيد القادر علي اهتمامك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 أبريل 2013)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (24 أبريل 2013)

يعطيك العافية استاذ عبدالقادر ..


----------



## marmar7 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

فى ماده جيده تستخدم لتصنيع حمام الكريم والبلسم أسمها العلمى Behentrimonium Methosulfate ممكن حد يفيدنى عنها واماكن الشراء فى مصر ، انا سألت فى شركة نيرول للكيماويات وهم مش عندهم غير بديل اسمه العلمى Behentrimonium chloride وانا افضل الماده الأولى لنها ألطف على الجلد .


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الاسم التجارى
Varisoft BTMS pallets
شركة Evonik

 
 
Highly effective conditioning


agent. Improves manageability


of hair. Water dispersible. Can


be used in skin lotions as emulsifier


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش فرق كبير بين الماديتين غير ان الكلور شحنه سالبه واحده والسلفيت بيقدم شحنيتين سالبتبن 
الفرق الواضح بس في كمية الاضافه 
يعنى لو هتضيفى 2% 
هتستخدمى وزن اقل من السلفيت عن الكلور


----------



## marmar7 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جدا للرد  وهل شركة Evonik ليها وكيل فى مصر.

بخصوص الكميه انا قرأت انى بأستخدم كميه اقل من ​Behentrimonium chloride فى تصنيع البلسم عن 
​​behentrimonium methosulfate.


----------



## dulcemohamed (11 نوفمبر 2013)

للاسف انا مش شغال في مصر مش عارف ليهم وكيل هناك او لأ على اى حال ممكن تدورى كمان على وكيل شركة كرودا هتلاقى عندهم نفس المادة باسم تجارى مختلف


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن لو سمحت اعرف هل الماده دي بيكون شكلها ازاي وطريقه استعمالها؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dulcemohamed (20 نوفمبر 2013)

المادة دى مواصفاتها كالتالى 
1- Highly effective conditioning agent
2- improve manageability of hair 
3- Water dispresible

4- can be used in skin lotion as emulsifier and conditioning agent


----------



## دعاء الكراون (20 نوفمبر 2013)

تمام كلامك بس لو ممكن افاده بطريقه استخدامها وشكلها بيكون ازاي


----------



## dulcemohamed (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اوك لو بنتكلم على منتج ايفونيك هيكون على شكل اقراص انما كرودا بتقدم نفس المنتج على شكل سائل لزج او اقراص لونه بيكون اوف وايت للاصفر نسبة الاضافه من 1% الى 3% على حسب الابلكيشن طبعا بيدوب في الماء من بى اتش 4 الى بى اتش 9


----------



## دعاء الكراون (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا للافاده بس هل الماده دي حضرتك بديله عن ماء البلسم؟اما تستخدم مع الشمع وماء البلسم كمحسن وملطف


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 نوفمبر 2013)

اوك هو انتى لو خدتى بالك من اسم المادة هتلاقيها عباره عن ملح امونيوم بالتالى هى فعلا ماء البلسم .
فى بعض الشركات نتيجة التنافسيه فى السوق بتضيف مواد اخرى كمحسنات وملطفات بحيث انها تعطى ميزة تنافسيه للمادة وعموما الاتجاه الحديث فى مستحضرات التجميل الى المواد متعددة الوظائف multifunctional فممكن تلاقى نفس المادة دى على شكل blend مع بعض المواد الاخرى التى تعطى مميزات اخرى للمنتج بخلاف استخدامها كماء بلسم .
مشكلة مستحضرات التجميل فى العالم العربى بغض النظر عن الشركات العالمية العاملة فى السوق العربى معظم المعلومات اما منقولة او نتيجة خبرات فردية العلم لا وجود له مجرد حد بينقل عن حد عن حد بالتالى تقريبا مستويات المنتجات المحليه تقريبا واحده وغالبا بيكون السوق المحلى كله معتمد على مادة او اتنين كله شغال منهم مع ان فيه الاف الالاف من المواد الى ممكن استخدامها لتطوير المنتجات والوصول الى تنافسيه عالميه . تحياتى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (22 نوفمبر 2013)

فهمت حضرتك ورائيك صائب جدا احييك عليه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dulcemohamed (22 نوفمبر 2013)

لا شكر على واجب ولو عندك اى تساؤل انا جاهز للرد


----------



## دعاء الكراون (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك بس لو تسمح كنت عاوزه اسئل عن افضل ماده يمكن استخدامها لفك تشابك الشعر ويمكن اضافتها لحمام الكريم


----------



## dulcemohamed (22 نوفمبر 2013)

اوك لو تقصدى بفك تشابك الشعر الحصول على شعر ناعم فده فيه 3 حاجات 
اول حاجة تنعيم داخلى دا بيعالج الشعر من الجذور نفسها وغالبا بيكون عباره عن احماض امينيه معينه.
تانى حاجه تنعيم سطحى او خارجى ودا بيتعامل مع الشعر نفسه من الخارج ودا برده املاح مع احماض معينه .
تالت حاجة الملمس الخارجى للشعر و styling انا شوية وهشرحهم التلاته بالتفصيل مع اسماء لمواد تجاريه


----------



## dulcemohamed (22 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب قلنا اول حاجة التنعيم الداخلى ودا بنستخدم فيه مادة CROTEIN CASHMERE PE ودى عباره كيراتين مركب من الاحماض الامينيه وهى مادة فعاله حتى لو تمت اضافتها بنسبة قليله بالاضافه انها بخترق الشعر بشكل مذهل .
التنعيم الخارجى دا بنستخدم فيه Blend عبارة عن Quaterinum91 & Cetrimounium methosulpfate and Cetearyl alcohol دول بيشتغلوا على نسيج الشعر نفسه تقوية وتنعيم بالاضافه انهم بيضيفوا حماية للشعر من اى mechanical damage عايز اضيف ان التلت مواد دول مع بعض بيضاعفوا من تقوية الشعر وتنعيمه 3 اضعاف لو هتستخدمى مثلا Behentrimounium Chloride لوحده
اخر حاجة بقى الملمس الخارجى و styling ودا بنستخدم فيها polyquaterinum 72 ودى بتخلى الشعر touchable and dynamic hold وكمان بتخلى الشعر يلمع Luster .لو في تساؤل عن اى مادة من الى ذكرتها انا برده جاهو بجواب ومعلومات اكتر


----------



## دعاء الكراون (23 نوفمبر 2013)

علي فكره انا استفدت من حضرتك جدا ربنا يبارك فيك وعارفه اني بطول عليك في اسئلتي 
وياريت تقولي الاسماء التجاريه للمركبات --polyquaterinum 72-------Quaterinum91 & Cetrimounium methosulpfate


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شوفى المرفقات فيها كل المعلومات الاسماء التجاريه والاستخدام والمواصفات


----------



## دعاء الكراون (23 نوفمبر 2013)

دائما معطاء بأذن الله


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لو في اسئله تانيه او مساعده مش هتاخر عن الكل


----------



## دعاء الكراون (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك


----------

